# Bricked strat



## briansurg (Oct 25, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]So I did everything to flash my phone back to stock, used Heimdall 1.3.1 when other versions did not work, and it says that everything was uploaded successful (system, recovery, and zImage). But phone still is stuck in a bootloop of Samsung logo.. When I go to recovery, it says that it failed to mount data, cache and internal mmc : read fail. Internal MMC checksum verify failed. Then it goes into manual mode and still can't mount cache/recovery/log or anything even though it says the files exist. Help?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks.[/background]


----------



## epsalmond (Oct 18, 2012)

forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f777/guide-samsung-p1000-corrupt-internal-sdcard-solution-here-1471227/

looks like partial flash or mot formatting/partitioning the internal flash.


----------



## briansurg (Oct 25, 2011)

The forum you point to seem to refer to the Galaxy Tab, but my phone is the Stratosphere. Any other suggestions? Thanks for trying to help.


----------

